# Some New Pics Here ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many of the pictures here are of pigeons, but many are not ..

TAWhatley's Pets

I've put up a few new ones lately and thought some of you might enjoy them.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics! Lots of cute birds and kitties  Is Old Man a new resident? What is his story?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I love pictures !!
Daryl


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You ought to put new pictures of Conestoga & Rover


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great pic!!!!.... me love funny bunnie..lol...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Great pics! Lots of cute birds and kitties  Is Old Man a new resident? What is his story?


Old Man is a fairly new resident. He came down at the Disneyland Hotel in Anaheim and hung around for quite a few days before a kindly employee there became concerned about him limping and not really flying much higher than to the top of a block wall and called me. She caught him and brought him to me. He arrived with his AU band smashed (flattened) and constricting the blood flow in the leg/foot. We were able to spread out the band enough to solve the problem, but a lot of the surface of the band crumbled and fell off. I would have to go looking for the actual band info, but I'm pretty sure he is a 2002 bird.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> You ought to put new pictures of Conestoga & Rover


Yes, I should! They grew up to be quite handsome birds. Not exactly black in color but more of a lovely dark, dark gray (almost black). I'll get some new pics in the next few days.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> great pic!!!!.... me love funny bunnie..lol...


Thanks! Funny Bunny is a very personable and friendly rabbit. He was rescued by a friend of mine and was destined to go to Oregon to live with another friend of mine. I ended up taking care of him temporarily while he was waiting for his ride up the coast, and it became quite apparent and very quickly that there was no real reason for him to make that long, long trip! 

Terry


----------

